# nvidia gt 640 3 monitors



## KF7NN (Oct 3, 2021)

I have an nvidia gt 640 card that has 3 outputs DVI, HDMI and display port, i have 3 monitors all the same viewsonic 27 inch.
i been struggling with trying to get xorg running with 3 displays using either startx or sddm without success.

my xrandr output doesn't seem to see any connected displays other than default.

everything works in windows so i know the hardware works.

I have the nvidia driver loaded and the nvidia-modeset driver loaded.

i tried using xorg-configure script and that gave me a black screen with a mouse pointer, the only thig that works is if I do not have a xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 

anyone can help me?


----------



## Tieks (Oct 3, 2021)

KF7NN said:


> the only thig that works is if I do not have a xorg.conf file in /etc/X11


That's correct. If you need config files for X at all, they are under /usr/local/etc/X11 now, /etc/X11 needs to be empty.

1. Make sure you install the right driver version for your card, see the different versions under /usr/ports/x11.
2. See if the nvidia driver is correctly loaded at boot. Look at the screen messages or use `dmesg | grep nvidia`.
3. For nvidia you'll likely need a file /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-nvidia.conf containing something like this:
	
	



```
Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
EndSection
```

From that point you can check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors (marked [EE]) and warnings and address those. Then install a WM or DE, if you want to see more than just a moving mouse pointer.


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 3, 2021)

Try x11/nvidia-settings, TwinView configuration.
Random example image from a web search:


----------

